# Increase the Internet Visibility of your Business



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*...*

:hammer:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't forget to add - that you might want to register at site like paint talk, then post over sized photos and tag the chit out them with seo stuff. Don't worry about contributing to other threads as your only purpose is to enhance your site and abuse this site.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Herp derp.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Don't forget to add - that you might want to register at site like paint talk, then post over sized photos and tag the chit out them with seo stuff. Don't worry about contributing to other threads as your only purpose is to enhance your site and abuse this site.
> 
> Pat


Why Yes Pat ! Another great tip for the fledgling business owners who may read this thread . *Tagging* , Helps your content & photos get found on the internet , without tagging most of what you post online will never be associated with your business or website so it will never be found by anyone looking for information about your company .


Tagging is not a crime ! It is just smart SEO ! Those who do not use it are doing themselves a disservice .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And do not forget to mention that Bill Archibald has 40 years experience hanging high end wallpapers in Eastern Massachusetts. One of his favorite installations is Grasscloth Wallcoverings , he has been installing it since the 1970 and is comfortable with it nuances.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also wanted to mention that it would be best to use your own photos on your websites. As Bobbo found out its not allot of fun when you use others people work to promote your business. If I remember correctly a temporary ban came down and some huge embarrassment on Bobbos part. 

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Also wanted to mention that it would be best to use your own photos on your websites. As Bobbo found out its not allot of fun when you use others people work to promote your business. If I remember correctly a temporary ban came down and some huge embarrassment on Bobbos part.
> 
> Pat


All of my photos are my own as you can see in my WALLPAPER HANGING portfolio


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Very impressive pictures Bill - If I was ever in Eastern Massachusetts and needed a top notch wallpaper guy I would proudly use your services which can be found at http://www.billarchibald.com/index.html. I also see you service many areas that can be found in your area page. 

Great work as always

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks Patrick Miller of Long Beach California.

And if I were in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA I am sure I would be more than confident to recommend you for all PROFESSIONAL PAINTING jobs to my clients who desire the quality you deliver. Whether they needed just one door painted or the whole house, I know that Patrick Miller Painting  would deliver.

-Bill


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have a question, how do you tell how you rank in area, like if I goggle Charlotte painters, the list pops up is that how I rank???? the reason I ask is a guy told me that my browser will recognize the search and it will pull my web sight on the first page of my computer and its not a true test or something along those lines does that sound right, this it all new stuff to me.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Clear your cookies and history before you search. Or if using chrome do your search in incognito mode.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> I have a question, how do you tell how you rank in area, like if I goggle Charlotte painters, the list pops up is that how I rank???? the reason I ask is a guy told me that my browser will recognize the search and it will pull my web sight on the first page of my computer and its not a true test or something along those lines does that sound right, this it all new stuff to me.


Has something to do with your browsing history. Here is a good site to check your rankings.

Here were the results from the search using Charlotte painters


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> I have a question, how do you tell how you rank in area, like if I goggle Charlotte painters, the list pops up is that how I rank???? the reason I ask is a guy told me that my browser will recognize the search and it will pull my web sight on the first page of my computer and its not a true test or something along those lines does that sound right, this it all new stuff to me.


You're coming up on the second page when I looked. Changing your titles will help. 

This is your current title
Charlotte Painters (Dave Macs) Pressure Washing ...

Maybe something like this would be better
Charlotte Painting Contractor | House Painter Charlotte NC


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

you guys do all this ranking stuff yourself, or do you hire someone??


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

you were number THREE after Qu een C it y P aint ing and 
CH A RLOT TE PAIN TERS on my browser from way the hell up here. (spaces are to foil the spiders

not too bad if you ask me.

I did my own SEO after months of studying and listening to those here who actually know something.

if I were looking for an expert Painter or Power Washer in CHARLOTTE, NC, I would call Dave Mac's Powerwashing & Painting,


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I do my own but have lots to learn. Looking forward to Darren Slaughters up coming classes which I created a thread here. Already went to one and learned some stuff and looking forward to the next one.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you are still with footbridge right Dave? Best bet would to blog, or hire someone to blog for you. Seriously would help greatly. 

You aren't ranking for charlotte house painters, or charlotte painting contractors on page one for me.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You're coming up on the second page when I looked. Changing your titles will help.
> 
> This is your current title
> Charlotte Painters (Dave Macs) Pressure Washing ...
> ...



So is that the best way to separate words in your titles by using | instead of _ or -? 

I have always wondered about that.

Pat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I do it myself. I know you use footbridge so this shouldn't be an issue for you. 

I launched my site in sc a few weeks ago I don't even have a phone number on the site yet and I've gotten 5 leads from it so far. Fresh coat in Summerville uses footbridge like you, they out rank me every time. I see them on the first page on every search I do. 

You should call them and figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> So is that the best way to separate words in your titles by using | instead of _ or -?
> 
> I have always wondered about that.
> 
> Pat


I don't really know if it matters. I just think it looks cleaner.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> So is that the best way to separate words in your titles by using | instead of _ or -?
> 
> I have always wondered about that.
> 
> Pat


From all I've read, it don't matter which delimiter you use


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

One thing that I did from an idea I got from Footbridge (and you have them on your site) is to write a page for each town I market. BUT, the difference between what I did and what Footbridge does is I have a 
totally unique page for each town with a unique picture on each page. I am not sure if this helps SEO, but I was thinking from a customer point of view. I was imagining if I was a customer and was exploring the site of the Hingham MA Wallcovering Installer I was looking at, and saw that his picture for Dover MA was the same and the copy was the nearly identical for his page for Dedham, MA. I figured it might indicate a lack of detail and one who took shortcuts.

as I said, I was not certain it would help SEO, but I wanted to present original pages and sorta extend my portfolio onto my "town pages"

was it a PITA to write some 50 odd pages? Yup. But it seems to be paying off.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I would like to mention that this is a top rated wallpaper contractor

Thanks


----------

